# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Lật tẩy màn kịch “thôi miên” cướp vàng

## vlzmaytinh

*Lật tẩy màn kịch “thôi miên” cướp vàng** Sau 4 ngày xôn xao vụ bà chủ hiệu vàng Tín Huy bị "thôi miên" lấy đi 100 lượng vàng, ngày 24-10, Công an huyện Bình Sơn phối hợp với phòng PC 45 (Công an tỉnh Quảng Ngãi) đã lật tẩy màn kịch này.* lê văn luyện
8 giờ ngày 24-10, cơ quan cảnh sát điều tra đã mời Ngô Quang Trưởng (sinh năm 1989), quê thôn Mỹ Tân, xã Bình Chánh, huyện Bình Sơn (bà con cô cậu ruột, gọi chủ hiệu vàng Tín Huy - Nguyễn Thị Thúy bằng chị) về trụ sở công an huyện Bình Sơn làm việc. Qua những bằng chứng xác đáng mà điều tra viên đưa ra, Ngô Quang Trưởng đã khai nhận toàn bộ sự việc. xet xu vu an cuop tiem vang
__
_Cơ quan điều tra xác minh, làm rõ thêm nhiều tình tiết liên quan tại tiệm vàng Tín Huy chiều tối 24-10_
Theo khai nhận của Trưởng với cơ quan cảnh sát điều tra, vào trưa 21-10, Trưởng bịt mặt đến hiệu vàng Tín Huy lấy vàng và tiền rồi mang đi giấu. clip vietnam next top model 2011 tap 4
Sáng 23-10, Trưởng mang vàng và tiền đến nhà ông Dương Bồng (ông ngoại của bà Thúy) ở xóm 3, thôn An Châu, xã Bình Thới, huyện Bình Sơn cất vào chum đựng lúa. Đến trưa 24-10, khi đấu tranh thì Trưởng khai nhận sự việc.
Khoảng 12 giờ trưa 24-10, cảnh sát đưa Trưởng xuống nhà ông Dương Bồng để tìm số vàng và tiền đã cất giấu nhưng không thấy. lê văn luyện
__
_Người dân xôn xao trước động cơ mà bà Thúy thực hiện hành vi nói trên là do nợ nần_
Trước đó, vào 17 giờ chiều 23-10, ông Nguyễn Hải (cha ruột bà Thúy) đã đến nhà ông Dương Bồng chuyển số vàng đó vào tủ cất đi. Kết quả kiểm tra nhà ông Dương Bồng, cảnh sát đã phát hiện số vàng 2,7kg các loại với hơn 100 triệu đồng để trong tủ nhà ông Dương Bồng. tuyển dụng
Từ 16 giờ 30 phút đến 17 giờ 30 phút ngày 24-10, cảnh sát điều tra đã đến tiệm vàng Tín Huy để xác minh, làm rõ thêm nhiều tình tiết liên quan. Đồng thời, cơ quan cảnh sát điều tra đã mời ông Hải và Trưởng về trụ sở công an huyện Bình Sơn để tiếp tục phục vụ công tác điều tra. vietnam next top model 2011 tap 4
_http://img-hn.24hstatic.com:8008/upload/4-2011/images/2011-10-24/1319462811-lat-tay-thoi-mien-cuop-tiem-vang-3.jpg[IMG]_
_Nhà ông Dương Bồng (ông ngoại của bà Thúy) - nơi cất giấu vàng và tiền_
Tại hiện trường chiều 24-10, khi cơ quan điều tra làm việc tại nhà bà Thúy, người dân ở đây xôn xao: động cơ mà bà Thúy thực hiện hành vi nói trên là do nợ nần.
Theo người nhà bà Thuý, từ năm 2007 đến nay, bà Thúy đã mượn giúp vàng và tiền khoảng 4 tỷ cho người thân và bạn hàng nhưng gặp sự cố. Bất đắc dĩ bà Thuý làm vậy là để “xin” trả nợ gốc, bỏ qua phần lãi. gia iphone 4s
Chúng tôi sẽ tiếp tục thông tin với bạn đọc thêm về nhiều tình tiết vụ việc mà Cơ quan điều tra cung cấp…[/I]

----------

